# Your D.I.Y fishing project



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I tend to make or modify things to suit my needs. Was wondering what are some of the things you have made or modified fishing related. Here's some of my creations.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Benji said:


> I tend to make or modify things to suit my needs. Was wondering what are some of the things you have made or modified fishing related. Here's some of my creations.


What is opening up the back of the Cart for


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a small cart because at the time I had a little car and the big cart wouldn't fit in the trunk. I cut the back off to fit a second cooler on it initially. It also works out that I made some chair racks that also doubles as a pier net rack out of PVC. And the cut out let's the chairs sit better. The best thing I've done is the milk crate on the handle.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, I like the milk crate idea. Where do you get the milk crate. They are getting hard to find.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

They're still around, but I've had several of them for years. I see a pile of them every time I go to the elementary school to vote out behind the cafeteria.


----------



## P.Segnatelli (May 15, 2020)

1st post!
My DIY hoop net for pier fishing. Its a 26in bike tire frame. Split the tire down the middle then sandwiched them together. Rolled it then tied with No.36 tarred Bank line. The net is a old seine that a mouse chewed up. Then I used a kite line holder to hold about 50ft of line. 
Folds up and fits in a bucket.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting, what's the largest load you've pulled up with it? I added about 10# of 5/8 chain to the bottom ring of my pier net (store bought) to stabilize it in waves and current, but have been wanting to make a larger one .


----------



## P.Segnatelli (May 15, 2020)

Well. Just made it a week or so ago. But I had a 20lb jug of water in it. Dangled it for awhile then bounced the heck out of it! Held really well!! 

I've got a few other DIY things I could post. Floating livewell (poolnoodle & laundry sack) collapsible beach cart(grocery cart I got out of the trash)

Hopefully I can get out soon


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Here are the recent mods to the fish wagon. Made 6 anti rattle clamps for all the connections. Modified the hitch umbrella and added a cable to help in the wind. Hold down with locks for the cooler up front. Added the floor to the cart a few years back. I’m always changing things to fit my needs better.


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Pair of sand spikes


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Harbor freight pulleys for canoe hoist


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Walmart plastic storage w/added handle = cheap roomy tackle box


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Old brake shoe pliers w tips cut off.. for critters you aren't sure about - hooked a turtle once on beach..would have been helpful


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Truck bed rack w/Thule bar on cab


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice. Is Skyline yours, or did you pick the boat up used? Nice for fishing with those vinyl gunnels.


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Openboat said:


> Nice. Is Skyline yours, or did you pick the boat up used? Nice for fishing with those vinyl gunnels.


Thanx. Wenonah..picked up back when they were still being made of royalex (ABS)


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Rod tube...pvc with Reese conduit kit. $100 instead of $500


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Stoneda70 said:


> View attachment 67742
> View attachment 67743
> View attachment 67744
> View attachment 67742
> ...


I'm digging the temporary ladder bar.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

ncst8man1999 said:


> View attachment 67746
> Rod tube...pvc with Reese conduit kit. $100 instead of $500


What would have cost $500?


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

If you bought the Rod Pod commercial version.....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

ncst8man1999 said:


> If you bought the Rod Pod commercial version.....


Holy shit. I had to Google it. Why would anyone pay that? Honestly I've traveled several tens of thousands of miles with rods in ski racks without a mishap. Always ride tips back.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, rod tube for heavers and ski racks for spinners


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

dboyd said:


> Yeah, I like the milk crate idea. Where do you get the milk crate. They are getting hard to find.


Dicks sporting goods sells them, and you can clandestinely locate them behind the occasional grocery store, or so I've been told.


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

The WV HillBilly Feeshinator 2021 model.  
The envy of hillbillies everywhere.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like you need to air down. lol


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Gorge said:


> Looks like you need to air down. lol


Havin the wife keep her one good eye out fer some them balloonin wheels. No self respected hillbilly gonna pay full price. _hack spit_


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Made me some fancy 3rd world country knot tyin device for upcoming trip. Learnin a lot from folks here. I thank ya kindly


----------

